# FR: en / à Avignon, Arles, Antibes, etc.



## reston

Une petite question.  Pour une ville dont le nom commence par une voyelle (Athènes, Avignon) quelle forme serait la meilleure pour indiquer où on est/où on va:  à Athènes/en Athènes, à Avignon/en Avignon?  J'entends toutes le deux.  Merci.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonjour reston,

Il semblerait que l'on ne dise "en" que pour 2 villes provençales: Arles et Avignon. 

On ne dira pas "en Amiens". Les autres villes commençant par "A" seront donc utilisées avec "à".


----------



## doinel

Il y a eu de nombreux fils à ce sujet mais je n'arrive pas à les retrouver dans le Dictionary Look up. Mais en effet Arles et Avignon posent parfois problème...


----------



## relaxedme

The problem with à/en has been brought up in other threads but since they are closed I have decided to open a new one. Please feel free to move it to a better place.
From the information provided in this forum I understand that whilst it should be 'habiter à Avignon` (since it is a city), one uses _en_ because it is easier to pronounce. Do we do this with all the cities beginning with the vowel _a_ or just with Avignon? Many thanks once again.


----------



## Maître Capello

First, the use of _en_ before cities is definitely not related in any way to the pronunciation. As a matter of fact, _en_ used to be used in the Middle Ages before cities, especially in Southern France.

Nowadays, the use of _en_ with Avignon is definitely a special case specific to this city (which also happened to be a papal state in the 14th and 15th centuries) and to a few others, especially to those beginning with an _A_ such as Arles.

At any rate, you can still use _à_ with these cities (including Avignon). Even more so, _à_ is far more common than _en_. In short, I recommend using _à_ before all cities, but would keep in mind that _en_ is also possible for a select few such as Avignon…


----------



## Ellea1

Hello,

We said à Avignon et en Arles. I was about to say 'en Avignon', but after checking I come across a website about Avignon which says 'à Avignon'.

Here is the link http://www.avignon.fr/fr/culture/histoire/nom.php. You will be able to read it in English.


----------



## itka

I think that nowadays nobody says "en Arles". I always heard "à Arles" like "à Avignon".


----------



## Ellea1

Hello,

It is always 'en Arles'. Only, people who are not from the 'Pays d'Arles' don't particularly know that. I made the mistake and was corrected. 

Or the way to say it has changed and nobody told me lol


----------



## Maître Capello

Then you were wrongly corrected because _*à* Avignon_ and _*à* Arles_ are definitely also correct!


----------



## Ellea1

I have just checked with a friend living in Avignon.

Apparently either en an à are accepted regarding Avignon and Arles


----------



## Yelrihs36

Hi,
I'm writing a reply to a friend of mine and I wanted to say that "I would love to return to Montpellier but I also want to go to Antibes" and I have a problem with the "to Antibes" part... I know that for cities the general rule is to use à, but what if the city name starts with a vowel? Because "à Antibes" sounds strange to me... Is it similar to Avignon where I would have to use en?
Thanks!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_à Antibes_
_en Avignon_  n'est qu'une particularité (avec Alexandrie).


----------



## snarkhunter

atcheque said:


> _en Avignon_  n'est qu'une particularité (avec Alexandrie).


... Alexandrie ?!
N'aurais-tu pas voulu dire plutôt Arles ?

A ma connaissance, Avignon et Arles sont en effet les deux exceptions françaises, justifiées par le fait que ces deux communes aient jadis été des royaumes.


----------



## atcheque

Oui, il y a Arles aussi. (Je mets jamais les pieds là-bas mais je lis _Astérix _)


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Quand on parle de la ville,  il faudrait privilégier le à:  *à Avignon, à Arles*.  Voici une belle *explication* sur l'évolution des deux.  "À Alexandrie ou en Alexandrie", c'était dans _Astérix et Obélix: Mission Cléopâtre_, mais là encore il faudrait dire et écrire *à Alexandrie* pour la ville.


----------



## Toastrack

avignon.fr - which might be expected to know - says 'la formule " en Avignon ", si elle permet d’éviter un hiatus quelque peu dissonant, est toutefois incorrecte lorsqu’elle s’applique à la ville contenue dans ses limites communales.'  But that it would be acceptable - for historical reasons - if you were referring to the town of Avignon and the surrounding areas.


----------



## jann

[See also]

en / à Arles, Avignon, Amiens, Aix, Antibes, etc. - forum Français Seulement
[…]


----------



## janpol

« par imitation de l'usage occitan ou par l'archaïsme, on a employé « en » à la place de « à » devant les noms de villes qui commencent par « a ». (Grevisse).
Suivent des exemples pris chez les meilleurs auteurs : en Aix, Alès, Amiens, Aubervilliers, Alger, Alep, Alexandrie etc.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Dans un des fils qu'a posté Jann, on parle aussi d'Antibes.  Presque tout le monde s'accorde à dire qu'il faut dire *à Antibes*.

L'Académie française donne cette explication:



> Remarque : On ne saurait condamner les tournures *en Arles, en Avignon*_,_ bien attestées chez les meilleurs auteurs, et qui s’expliquent à la fois comme archaïsme (l’usage de _en _au lieu de _à_  devant les noms de villes, surtout commençant par une voyelle, était  beaucoup plus répandu à l’époque classique) et comme régionalisme  provençal. Il semble cependant que cet emploi de _en _soit en régression. Rien ne justifie qu’on l’applique à d’autres villes : on ne dira pas _en Arras, en Amiens, etc._
> L’archaïsme (cf. _Chanson de Roland :_ « en Sarraguce » ; La Bruyère : « en Épidaure » ; Racine : « en Argos »...) peut être renforcé par le sentiment qu’_Avignon_ et _Arles_ ont été des États souverains. Quant au régionalisme, le provençal, à l’instar du latin, distingue _siéu_ (« je suis ») _en Arle, en Avignoun_ (qui répond à la question _ubi_ du latin) de _vau_ (« je vais ») _a(n) Arle, a(n) Avignoun_ (qui répond à la question _quo_ du latin), évitant le hiatus _a/a_ par l’introduction du _n_ euphonique. Pour les francophones habitués à une forme unique _à_ pour les deux questions, _en_ et _an,_ compris l’un et l’autre comme destinés à éviter le hiatus, se sont trouvés confondus dans le _en_ français.
> *Questions de langue : Noms géographiques et leurs articles*​


​ 
De plus, selon _*Le Français correct : Guide pratique des difficultés*_, on trouve ceci:


> N.B.
> 1.  Devant un nom de *ville*, on emploie normalement la préposition à: *à Avignon*, à Arles [dans la ville de...]: _De retour À Avignon_ (Chateaubriand). — _De quoi aller À Avignon_ (Giono). — _Je vais À Aix_ (Chamson).
> Dans le langage classique est répandu l'usage de en au lieu de à dans les noms de villes (entités souveraines), surtout lorsqu'ils commencent par une voyelle. * En Alger* veut dire « en Algérie»: _Il ne parvint pas, EN Alger à servir autant qu'il le souhaitait _(R. Kemp), — comme _*en Avignon*_ désigne l'État papal.
> 2. [...] Par archaïsme ou par imitation de l'usage occitan (en Arles), des auteurs emploient en, au lieu de à, devant un nom de ville commençant par A: _Son voyage de noces [...] l'avait conduite jusqu'EN Alès_ (J.-P. Chabrol). — _Rose [...] s'était [...] installée EN Arles_ (Duhamel). — Néanmoins, selon l'Académie française, «on ne dira pas _en Arras, en Amiens_», ni _en Aix, en Amsterdam_, mais on dira _à Arras_, _à Aix_...nº1135, . (Trouvez _*l'explication dans son intégralité ici*_)​


​


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I have relatives living in Antibes and I can  confirm  that the only possible preposition is _à_, _vivre à Antibes_, _se rendre à Antibes._ As for_ en Arles,_ _en Avignon_, it sounds a bit old-fashioned, as it was already said.


----------

